# Desperately Need Reassurance



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new here, having just received my Kindle last night (after only a four day wait!!)  I was fully prepared to love it, but sadly, that is not the case.  

Here is my concern: after only about 20 minutes of reading, my eyes began to hurt...a strained feeling.  After an hour and a half I also developed a headache.  Is this common in the beginning?  

Please tell me this is something that will pass (okay, don't lie, I really do need the truth here.)  I've been careful to look away or close my eyes when going to the next page to avoid any issues from the "flash".
I don't get eye strain when reading my computer screen, so this is a surprise to me.

Aside from this issue, I love everything about my Kindle. But I won't be able to keep it if these problems persist.    

Kat


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Kat,
I'm not sure what this could be, I'm assuming you had adequate lighting. You can increase your font size and see if perhaps this will help. I had no problem at all. Hope this issue is resolved for you. Keep us posted.

Linda


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, no! The trolls have found us already!

Okay, maybe you're not a troll. But if not, then I think you need to go to your doctor IMMEDIATELY and have tests done. MRI, CT scan, the works. I suspect a brain tumour.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Kat,

That was not my experience at all. I found reading on my Kindle effortless from the minute it arrived. However, someone else posted over on Amazon (or maybe it was you) about the same thing: eye strain at first, then a headache. I don't know if it got better or she returned her Kindle.

I would do as Linda suggests. Make sure you have a good size font and good lighting. Be comfortably seated, too. Good luck and report back.

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

LHN -- you are far too nice. I don't believe a word of that post.

But, again, Kat, I must emphasize that if reading on the Kindle gives you eyestrain and headaches, and the "flash" causes you discomfort, and reading a book does not give you these symptoms, then you need to get to a doctor immediately. I would also advise you to stay far, far away from the computer, and especially from forums or any similar sites where intelligent people are trying to have meaningful conversations.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you use reading glasses? I actually prefer using the smallest or 2nd smallest type and using my glasses. So if increasing doesn't help,
maybe decreasing and add more light? I would give it a little time, it may just be an adjustment thing... hope your able to work it out.


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

Just to clarify, I am NOT a troll, nor do I play one on TV.  In fact, it was Leslie's beguiling personality on Amazon that lured me here...in the apparently mistaken belief that I would be welcome.

It was not me who posted about eyestrain on Amazon, but thanks for the heads up. I'll head over there and try to find out if her issue was resolved.

As for me, I've stayed off the Kindle all morning...and my eyes still hurt.  I'm beginning to suspect the problem is....allergies!! ('Tis the season!)  My Kindle and I will be rejoicing if this is indeed the case.

But, hey, others can still hold out hope for that brain tumor.

Kat


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you, Kat. And we are glad to have you here. Good luck and keep us posted.

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

If it's allergies, reading will make no difference.

But Troll Patrol will back off . . . for now.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Kat, I didn't have that problem either - however, the flashing did bother me at first.  I got used to it pretty quickly.  That's really strange that reading on a computer doesn't bother you but the kindle does - I'm the exact opposite.  The kindle is refreshing after staring at a computer all day.  Some have suggested already, but try increasing the font size and make sure you have plenty of light.  I almost always use my mighty bright light when reading, I get eye strain if I don't have enough light when reading, regardless of format.  
I hope it gets better, and of course you're welcome here!  Good luck!


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG, I just read about myself and my alleged evil plot to garner 15 minutes of fame through my evil "troll" post!

I asked a simple question, in hopes of hearing that others had needed an adjustment period, and that everything would be fine eventually, so my Kindle and I could live happily ever after. I thought this board might be a better place to receive responses than Amazon, where, BTW, my question would have received lots more attention if that were my intent.

I had really hoped this would be a fun and friendly place where I could get to know people and learn about my Kindle in a more personal atmosphere than Amazon's.  I had no idea how personal it could become with one question.

Sincere thanks to those of you who took the time to offer helpful advice.

To those whose life is a perpetual "troll hunt", fear not, I will not be darkening your board again.

Kat


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

kat - i did notice something like you're describing at the beginning - i too was concerned that i wouldn't be able to keep enjoying my kindle - it was never too bad but enough to make me uncomfortable. happily, it passed in a relatively short time and i've had no problems since. i hope this turns out to be the case for you - don't go crazy thinking you might have a brain tumor! good luck!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Kat, please don't let that keep you away from here - there are those of us here who will offer friendly advice when/if we can.  Best of luck, but I do hope you stick around!  As far as I'm concerned, the more the merrier!  Let's just be NICE to each other, that's all!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Kat, let me add my voice to this thread and ask that you give us another shot. 

Your question is a legitimate one and worthy of discussion. I hope we didn't chase you away for good.

We're a new forum, but we're quickly trying to set a tone that welcomes discussion and is respectful of thoughtful posts that offer different perspectives on all things Kindle.


----------



## fred3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kat said:


> OMG, I just read about myself and my alleged evil plot to garner 15 minutes of fame through my evil "troll" post!
> 
> I asked a simple question, in hopes of hearing that others had needed an adjustment period, and that everything would be fine eventually, so my Kindle and I could live happily ever after. I thought this board might be a better place to receive responses than Amazon, where, BTW, my question would have received lots more attention if that were my intent.
> 
> ...


Kat: try not to take the troll stuff too seriously. Many of us (me included) have spent enough time on webboards to become jaded towards some of the stuff that is posted on line. Once injected with the anti-troll virus we see them everywhere and since you are the first person here to mention a relationship with the kindle and eyestrain some posters were attacking prior to knowledge (over zealous, but well meaning towards the board in general). The kindle actually makes it easier to read and eyestrain is one of the things it helps avoid. That said you mention your eyestrain problem and some people assumed you were just another trouble maker. It may not be fair, but some feel it's best to shoot first and ask questions later because trolls have ruined more than one good board.

Good luck with your problem and try not to judge the board too harshly. Some anti-troll deputies will not apologize and some will wait for proof of innocence. It's not personal (though it sure seems that way) and hopefully won't keep you away from the board.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Nobody is going to believe this but when I first started playing solitaire on a computer it made my eyes water. Finally, I realized that because I was conscious of the timer, and trying to go as fast as I could, I wasn’t blinking.

Maybe Kat’s just too engrossed in her new Kindle and forgetting to blink.

Anyway, I hope she comes back.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kat, 
I hope it is allergies, I am an allergy sufferer also & you are so right it is the season. Take some med & hope you get better quick. Hope to see you back on the boards!  

Linda


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Kat,

I didn't had any problem with the kindle but each person is diffrent. I would feel sick seeing 3D game but it does nothing to my nephew. But if you still have headache, I think you should go to a doctor to make sure everything is okay. Maybe it was just the timing, coincidence, that you read on the kindle and start to have headache. Hope you're feeling better.

Shizu


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Kat-I hope you give this board another chance. I believe that we've become a bit paranoid due to a troll infestation on the Amazon Kindle board. As to your question, I've never had a problem with the Kindle but I do read on a rather large font.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with my eyes either.  Have you tried making the font a bit bigger?  That might help things if allergy meds do not.

Cindy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kat, I found that I was holding my Kindle a different distance from my eyes than I did with a paper book.  I was forcing my eyes to work harder.  I didn't have the headaches but my eyes did get tired faster.  I went and got reading glasses and have had not problems since.  If you think that you might try reading glasses I would suggest taking your Kindle with you when you are looking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, we were having such a good time...now I have a whole different attitude toward this board.  Think I'll just lurk from now on... so much for getting my junior message status!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

betctru said:


> Wow, we were having such a good time...now I have a whole different attitude toward this board. Think I'll just lurk from now on... so much for getting my junior message status!


I, for one, am not sure what has changed your attitude. There will always be some dissension on message boards, the posters are all human and have had their sahre of experiences here and elsewhere. Honest, interesting people will always be the majority."Trolls" will crop up, and be removed. I am pleased to be a moderator for this board, I run my own board elsewhere, and am a member of several others. It does not take long to decipher which posts are worth reading, and which are not; very similar to blogs. Don't give up yet, we are dedicated to providing a first-rate user experience.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kat:  I am a long time migraine sufferer.  Light flash can trigger these things as can the need for glasses.  Investigate the situation by keeping a journal (including foods).  Write down when this occurs:  do you wake up with it?  go to bed with it?  does it dissipate or become worse?  Is it just a headache or full blown migraine?  Does darkness help?  Are noises/sound magnified?  Is it accompanied by dizziness/vertigo?  

Try 2 days NO kindle; two days Kindle; compare.  

Then take your notes to your doctor.

I was treated for migraine/vertigo; spent tons of money and came up with the "self-diagnosis" after keeping a very strict and detailed journal...I am highly allergic to (and LOVE them)...onions.  They trigger migraines.  I would be bed-ridden for 3 days at a time...with light sensitivity and vomiting. It can be anything from a food item; to an eye problem and you're linking it to the Kindle because that is the latest point at which you noticed the symptoms; and associated it with the Kindle.  Unfortunately, you can't be too sure that it isn't.

Keep a journal and visit your doctor.   P.S. my son's (age 1 allergies have been off the wall this week; they were so bad today I called the city and said pleeeeeease come pick up my yard waste!!


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone.  Just to update: I am definitely having allergy/sinus problems today, which is probably the biggest part of the problem last night.  I used the Kindle briefly today and my eyes were no worse than before I picked it up. 

Before my Kindle arrived I had read about people having difficulty adjusting to the flash, or whatever you call it, when turning pages, so I was careful to look away when I did it.  That may sound silly but I was hoping to avoid any potential problems. I get motion sick if I read in a car even for a few minutes. I can't even look at a map for more than a few seconds while the car is moving. I've never met anyone else who has this problem.  Both my daughters can read for hours in the car with no trouble at all.  Everyone is different and I guess I'm particularly sensitive to things others may not be.

I love everything about my Kindle and very much hope to keep it.  I think it won't be a fair trial though until the allergy/sinus issues clear up.  Then it will be easier to judge.

I apologize to anyone who has been upset by the course this discussion has taken today. I truly meant no harm.  I'm asking everyone to please just let this thread die.  The more attention it receives the more it looks as though that was my intent.  So, please, no more posts.

Thanks,
Kat


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Kat. I am just going to lock this right now. It seems like this discussion on this thread is done. There is another thread for reading directed to Kat and folks can continue the eye discussion there. 

Please PM me if you have questions.

Leslie
Moderator


----------

